# 1 young male nethie cross and his wife - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily. 
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Rex is male and Alexa is female.
Age(s): Rex is a 14 month old nethie cross who came in with his 15 month old wife, Alexa.
Name(s): Rex and Alexa.
Neutered: Rex is neutered. Alexa will be speyed asap.
Reason for rehoming: Owners got bored.
Will the group be split: No. These two would like a home together.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you.
Other: Rex is a very happy boy, friendly and comes over to say hello. He doesn't mind being held and is a lively lad. Alexa will come over to say hello, but isn't keen on being picked up.

Rex is the white one at the back


















Look at his tiny ears <3


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Alexa looks like George but with uppy ears, especially the first picture!!! I love the colour of her but I think I'm biased.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehehe! They do look alike <3


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!

Alexa is being speyed today.

Pretty Alexa.









Little eared Rex.









"What d'ya mean no ones offered us a home yet?"


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please get in contact if we have an animal in that you are interested in and support rescue!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

we are also going to Weymouth on the 3rd Sept if anyone in that area would like to adopt

Here they are hoppiting about


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how strange I am in Weymouth 3rd of Sept?!? 

no really Anna you must stop with your naughty rabbiting ways


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awww soooo sweet, wish I had the time for more bunnies.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> how strange I am in Weymouth 3rd of Sept?!?
> 
> no really Anna you must stop with your naughty rabbiting ways


Fate :O

Its not my fault they are ridiculously cute :O

Hehe


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are still going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please RING us if you are interested in any of our animals 

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham/East Yorkshire on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

still looking. these 2 were myxi vaccinated today


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These 2 are still looking for a home! They are both neutered, vaccinated, friendly and really nice bunnies yet noone wants them


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't believe these two are still looking- they are so gorgeous! I really wish I had more space to fill with rabbits!

Really hope they find their forever home soon!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont have my hutch yet  and im miles away

but yeah. hope they get rehomed soon!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont have my hutch yet  and im miles away
> 
> but yeah. hope they get rehomed soon!


me too! they have been here for ages!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> me too! they have been here for ages!


if they're still there when my hutch finally gets made, i may have to say the same as the snails.

out of interest can i ask your rehoming procedure?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> if they're still there when my hutch finally gets made, i may have to say the same as the snails.
> 
> out of interest can i ask your rehoming procedure?


If you email me when you are ready we have a list of questions we ask anyone who wished to adopt from us


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel like a broken record  These 2 lovelies are still here


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Still no update on these two?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> Still no update on these two?


Still no luck for them yet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I so wish I had the space and time for them but I just don't at the moment. 

Poor things have been looking for ages now.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rex and Alexa are still waiting for their forever home...


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

NOM


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

***UPDATE***

Rex and Alexa are waiting patiently for a loving home. They have been here for a while now with very little interest being shown in them. Alexa has come along fantastically and is now very happy to be around people. She is much more confident and more like Rex in that respect. Both buns are genuinely lovely and would make a fantastic addition to anyone looking to adopt buns.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After a long time in rescue, these two are now in a loving new home


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Brilliant News!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome!

well done


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw thats great news!!


----------

